# Does Blackjack taste similar to other Oaks?



## kevin adcock (Apr 21, 2013)

I've done a lot of cooking mainly using either hickory or post oak and some pecan. I have a tree of blackjack cut and split ready to cook with offered to me. Just wondering if its simulare to post oak or white oak. 
Thanks!


----------



## whittling chip (Apr 21, 2013)

You should check out this link to wikipedia for blackjack oak. It's very dense. That means it will actually burn "ashless" in the right conditions. You'll have a very good piece of wood that will burn very low and slow. It is very similar to post oak. The density of the wood make it burn that way.

Here's a wiki quote:

The wood is very dense and produces a hot flame when burned, which functions as an excellent source of heat for barbecues and wood-burning stoves. However, the wood is not desirable for wood fireplaces because the heat causes popping, thereby increasing the risk of house fires.

Here;s the link I read:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quercus_marilandica

Hope that helps,

WC


----------



## mountainhawg (Apr 21, 2013)

Oaks are discussed here where Black Jack is mentioned:  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/74499/type-of-oak-for-smoking

It apparently is in the red oak family and possibly post oak is too. I use several oaks as a base wood and really like it. Since I always mix it with fruit wood, I can't tell the difference between the oaks that I have used. Rarely use hickory anymore, like a lighter, sweeter smoke flavor as I get older. As usual, just make sure it is dried and aged well before use.


----------



## kevin adcock (Apr 22, 2013)

Ok, thanks for the info. I'm gonna give it a whirl and see how it taste on a brisket this weekend!


----------



## mountainhawg (Apr 23, 2013)

Kevin Adcock said:


> Ok, thanks for the info. I'm gonna give it a whirl and see how it taste on a brisket this weekend!


Let us know how it worked for you.


----------



## kevin adcock (Apr 28, 2013)

This weekend I smoked a brisket and spare ribs with blackjack wood. The first part I cooked at  low temp then kicked the temp up the last 7hrs. Total Cook time was about 10hrs. The smoke was a medium smoke flavor.  I thought it was something between an oak and hickory flavor, not sure but it was darn good!!! The neighbors loved it! 













image.jpg



__ kevin adcock
__ Apr 28, 2013


----------



## kevin adcock (Apr 28, 2013)

This is the brisket from the blackjack cook. 













image.jpg



__ kevin adcock
__ Apr 28, 2013


----------



## mountainhawg (Apr 29, 2013)

Sounds like Blackjack is a winner and a wood that's between hickory and oak can't be bad to use. Your results look really good.


----------

